# Which Shot looks better



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I was wondering which one of these Images looks better to you guys.
The reason I ask, is I chaged my color setting on my Photoshop CS to Adobe RGB (1998) And noticed it makes a big difference. But I want to see which one ooks good to you guy's.


Before the Change...

After the change...

Comments, Suggestions welcomed.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

I say second one.


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

definately the second one


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

#2


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

No sh*t?
I'll be damned. It looks over-exposed on my PC. Came out very bright. The other one looks a tad darker, but overall colors look better.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

#1, not as much clutter. Much clearer and defined.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

traumatic said:


> #1, not as much clutter. Much clearer and defined.
> [snapback]1007227[/snapback]​


I agree..
#2 does look a little over exposed :nod:


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2005)

#1 IMO. Looks more focused on the fish.

--Dan


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

#1 looks more natural. Adobe RGB is best used in printed applications. sRGB is the recommended color space for displaying pictures on-line. I take all my pictures in Adobe RGB and then convert to sRGB after saving a smaller version of the file for displaying on-line. That way, my large printable .tif files stay in Adobe RGB.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

#1 shows much better colorsa imo


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Giddy up! Thanks Everyone for the Replies and comments


----------

